# Naughty Purses



## Darla (Feb 13, 2008)

i was looking around yesterday and came across these naughty purses. Prim and proper on the outside and on the inside you have a scene from the Kama Sutra...... it does make you think maybe you don't want the Kama Sutra but think about the possibilities!


----------



## MissPout (Feb 13, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 13, 2008)

reaow! those are pretty cool actually! I like the concept, and the pictures inside are actually very pretty - they don't look crude at all


----------



## Saja (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh....those would be perfect for tomorow night out....Ill take one in black


----------



## Darla (Feb 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh....those would be perfect for tomorow night out....Ill take one in black now i just have to remember where i saw it. i am a nut for saving little bits of things from here and there . it might have been a fashion blog


----------



## bCreative (Feb 14, 2008)

Me no likey


----------



## fawp (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are so cute! I love that idea!


----------



## luxotika (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are neat!


----------



## CorteoGirl (Feb 14, 2008)

Those are really cute. Thanks for posting them.


----------



## Anthea (Feb 14, 2008)

They look good


----------



## Darla (Feb 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh....those would be perfect for tomorow night out....Ill take one in black for you Saja I tracked it down Here is the link it is 215 pounds which is like $440 give or take plus shipping.

Is there anything else I can track down for you today?


----------



## Bec688 (Feb 15, 2008)

I like it lol


----------



## KristinB (Feb 17, 2008)

I really like them but not the price.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 17, 2008)

Way too expensive


----------



## SmearedMascara (Feb 26, 2008)

OH YEAH! that is one Hot purse!


----------



## Karren (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow!! $$$ Might be cheaper to buy a cheap purse at TJ Maxx and stuff a copy Penthouse magazine in it? Hahaha.


----------



## love2482 (Feb 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!! $$$ Might be cheaper to buy a cheap purse at TJ Maxx and stuff a copy Penthouse magazine in it? Hahaha. HAHA! Good idea!!! LOL!


----------



## Lia (Feb 28, 2008)

LOL at you, Karren


----------



## Darla (Feb 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!! $$$ Might be cheaper to buy a cheap purse at TJ Maxx and stuff a copy Penthouse magazine in it? Hahaha. Karren! you mock the Kama Sutra ! this is the end all, be all of sexual experience
why Bob Guccione (Penthouse publisher) is not worthy of carrying Mallanaga Vatsyayana 's sarong! Blasphemy!



(mock outrage and chest pumping is expressed)


----------



## Karren (Feb 29, 2008)

Guess I'm not into that sex thing.... I should have been a nun!!


----------



## Darla (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Guess I'm not into that sex thing.... I should have been a nun!!




hey don't look at me you were the one that picked out Penthouse to line your purse.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Feb 29, 2008)

is this why they say never look in a woman's purse?


----------



## Darla (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *GlossyAbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif is this why they say never look in a woman's purse? I'm not sure about checking in Karren's purse now.

It should have probably been established already that i wasn't going to spend $440 for a Kama Sutra purse!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow!! $$$ Might be cheaper to buy a cheap purse at TJ Maxx and stuff a copy Penthouse magazine in it? Hahaha. Here's an idea!


----------



## Darla (Feb 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *S. Lisa Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's an idea!



now here's an idea how long can we drag a dead thread along? Thanks for joining in Lisa!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 22, 2008)

lol @ karren! they are unique. i like! who would be expecting that to be in there?


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Karren! you mock the Kama Sutra ! this is the end all, be all of sexual experience
why Bob Guccione (Penthouse publisher) is not worthy of carrying Mallanaga Vatsyayana 's sarong! Blasphemy!



(mock outrage and chest pumping is expressed)


You're both so funny, Darla and Karren! I do like those purses though.


----------



## chocobon (Mar 22, 2008)

So cool!


----------

